# FYI---DRD4 Gene



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

This from WebMD---based on a study from Cornell Univ.-----------50% of those who have a VARIATION of the DRD4 Gene---COMMIT ADULTERY

I wonder if there is some way to do genetic testing on a proposed spouse---------just something for all of you to sink your teeth into.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

original link?


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

go to WebMD----they have a quiz and discussion points based on how you answer---its on the subject of cheating/adultery--------

As to the DRD4 Gene---I spose you could google that and find various studies, based on variations of the gene, and actually a discussion of the gene itself---it spose to be the pleasure gene


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

A cure can't be too far away, this is wonderful news.


----------



## JMGrey (Dec 19, 2012)

DRD4 is the D4 mutation subtype of the dopamine receptor class. Aside from showing a clinically significant incidence in people exhibiting novel-seeking behavior, it's also linked to a lot of mental problems ranging from ADD/ADHD to schizophrenia.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Comes the question---knowing that the mutation/variation of the pleasure seeking gene is there, and does lead to cheating, is there any real way to find out if your partner has the mutation/variation

I have no idea how you would go about finding out, and then of course your partner would have to agree to be tested, as probably you would also be tested---tit-for-tat


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Is there a gene for LD vs HD? Now THAT would truly be useful!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Dear ol' dad banged everything that moved while married to my mom, so I'm guessing he has this variation. I probably have it too, but it's still a choice.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Seem 50% of all people commit adultery anyway. Pleasure seeking doesn't necessarily equate to breaking vows. 

I LOVE pleasure (sex) but it is kept in check by my big head (brain). LOL!


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

but that's the thing---you probably do NOT have the gene variation----who really knows---but if there is a way to do genetics testing, we might solve some of these problems, and cut down on a lot of misery involved in mge's where cheating occurs


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/news/20101201/is-infidelity-genetic


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

jnj express said:


> This from WebMD---based on a study from Cornell Univ.-----------50% of those who have a VARIATION of the DRD4 Gene---COMMIT ADULTERY


Yet 50% with this variation don't cheat.

Suggests to me that CHOICE is still the deciding factor on whether or not a person will cheat.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have ADD and definitely get off on novel things. But I am also conscious. All of us have a choice in spite of our tendencies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

